# Teeth brushing



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

When I did Chihuahua rescue it was necessary to get their teeth cleaned twice a year... very small & tight mouths. My big dogs always got a fluoride treatment when they got their yearly shots so teeth cleaning was only done when necessary and that wasn't very often.

My 9 month old golden started showing a little yellow on the back teeth so gave them a good brushing with the doggie tooth brush and paste. Can't say either of us really enjoyed the process but wasn't too bad for a 1st time. 

Years ago there was a golden in the therapy group, Paws Across Texas, named Lincoln. That sweet boy would sit for hours while the kids brushed his teeth. I'm not expecting this sort of cooperation but do want to establish a regular routine and not sure what the norm is. She doesn't eat anything but dry kibble and pork "rawhide type" chews once a week.

So how often do you guys brush your dogs teeth? Or should I look into the liquid fluoride treatments instead?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We just recently had a veterinary dentist talk to our club ( did you know that there are only about 140 in the whole US?). He told us you should really brush them everyday. He did say when first teaching them, to not be forceful and it can take quite a while for them to get used to it. Use a human toothbrush and dip it in beef broth for them to get used to it. 

Using a wash cloth or those little brushes they you on your finger does no good.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

I have brushed Cody's teeth almost everyday his whole life. He'll be 13 soon. I made it part of his going to bed routine. 

He gets on the end of the couch and puts his paws over the arm rest then I kneel on the floor at the end. That makes it easy for me. 

Cody licks and kind of chomps his way through the process but is mostly cooperative.

Routine is the key. Good luck!

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hazel has always followed me to the bathroom, so I just put her toothbrush in the medicine cabinet and I brush her teeth after I am done with mine each night before bed. It is part of the routine now and she is good about it.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Daily!? Oh my, I'm such a bad mommy!! 

I had no idea about doggie dentist, at our clinic we just pulled them. Always wondered why dentistry wasn't more a part of the vet's job. At least the cleaning equipment is better than scrapping them like the old days, that was awful.

Thanks for the description, it sounds like we got through the 1st session pretty good, she just "tasted" her way through it. I used the tooth brush that came with the beef flavored toothpaste but will switch to the human version, it will certainly cover more area. I have noticed they make a toothpaste for kids that can be safely swallowed, sure would smell better. I wonder if this is safe or should I stick to the doggie stuff? 

We have a monthly routine of bath, nails & ears and was going to add this to the list. Thanks for the info., had no idea we should be doing this daily.


----------



## Rambo's mom (Apr 30, 2016)

You are not a bad mommy! I do "brush" Rambi's teeth everyday. He loves it when I say "time to brush teeth". I'f you can call what we do brushing! He just wants to eat the poultry flavored toothpaste that I get from my Vet. I do get his teeth brushed but it's hit or miss on getting every tooth. We need improvement for sure! Everything is a game with us.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

It's not as often as it should be here, but not only is it good for their teeth - while brushing Max's teeth, I found a white lump, which got bigger each day. So on day 3, we went to Dr. Dave, who pronounced it an epilus. A week later, it was removed and came back benign - which it seems that they are in most cases, but if I hadn't brushed his teeth, it would not have been found so quickly.

I use the mint flavored doggie toothpaste


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

puddles everywhere said:


> Daily!? Oh my, I'm such a bad mommy!!
> 
> I had no idea about doggie dentist, at our clinic we just pulled them. Always wondered why dentistry wasn't more a part of the vet's job. At least the cleaning equipment is better than scrapping them like the old days, that was awful.
> 
> ...


This veterinary dentist really opened our eyes. He is from Kansas City and does go to University of Missouri and University of Kansas Vet schools to teach the students there. He said most vets only get about 4 hours of dentistry instruction while in vet school, just not enough time, and nobody to teach it - while he went to vet school and then had to go for another at least 4 years of dental school. 

Do not use people toothpaste. He said the broth is fine.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

cubbysan said:


> This veterinary dentist really opened our eyes. He is from Kansas City and does go to University of Missouri and University of Kansas Vet schools to teach the students there. He said most vets only get about 4 hours of dentistry instruction while in vet school, just not enough time, and nobody to teach it - while he went to vet school and then had to go for another at least 4 years of dental school.


Well that explains a lot! And will stay with the pup version of tooth paste. 

Thanks for all the info!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I guess I need to step it up. I've been trying for 1xweek...my boys like to eat the toothpaste more than true brushing getting done...time for improvement


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I can't say I've brushed Kaizer's teeth at all, yikes!! I figured giving him some good bones to chew on would do the job well enough (and I suppose they have because his teeth are nice and white and don't have much plaque on them). I better get into the habit of brushing his teeth though, just to make sure there are no lumps in there at all. I guess it's also a good habit to get into.


----------



## ellisda1 (Jul 24, 2013)

I do Luna with a battery powered electric toothbrush(OralB) and pet store toothpaste (Arm&Hammer). We started when she was young, but did the same with my old Golden rescue 15 years ago. Takes a couple of times for everyone to get comfortable, then it's a treat. My vet said that the outside of the teeth is the most important, but I still run the brush along the inside of her teeth and roof of her mouth.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I use a child's soft toothbrush on my dogs. The smaller toothbrushes seem to work better for us. I try to brush all 3 dogs teeth daily. Sometimes I don't quite get all 3 done. I started brushing their teeth the day each arrived in our home. It took each of them time to get used to it but now when they see me get their toothbrushes they simply line up and wait their turn. Gracie is 12. Her teeth have never needed cleaning by the vet and she has no tartar on them. Jack and Bailey are younger but their teeth are also tartar free. I use a beef flavored toothpaste. The dogs seem to like it. It is worth the 15 minutes a day that it takes to brush their teeth. A dental cleaning here is over $500 per dog and I really hate the idea of anesthesia unless it is absolutely necessary!


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

take care of their teeth now and it will pay off in the end. our last dog cost us over 2000 grand to take care of his rotten teeth and he was 11 years old. When the veterinary dentist said he would like to see the dog in 6 months to put a crown on his back tooth I thought to myself no way not on a dog that's almost 12 years old. Lesson learned.Unfortunately he passed away a year later. I should mention that he was not a golden he was a wonderful sweet Italian spinone


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

We just use a regular tooth brush and some coconut oil with turmeric(for whitening).We first started brushing to cut down on aggression in Bear when he was 13 weeks old, I found the more he was handled the more friendly he became, oh yeah, it also kept his teeth really clean


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

The service dog organization that I volunteer with requires that we brush teeth daily for both the breeders and the puppies in program.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

ellisda1 said:


> I do Luna with a battery powered electric toothbrush(OralB) and pet store toothpaste (Arm&Hammer). We started when she was young, but did the same with my old Golden rescue 15 years ago. Takes a couple of times for everyone to get comfortable, then it's a treat. My vet said that the outside of the teeth is the most important, but I still run the brush along the inside of her teeth and roof of her mouth.


I have to admit I never brushed any of my Goldens before. Our 11 year old Lincoln had so much plaque and bad breath. We couldn’t afford getting them cleaned so I’m trying to avoid that now with our pup.

I started brushing Bear, 1 year old, when he was a few months old every few days. I now try to brush them every day but at the very least, every other day. At first, he used to run away when he saw the toothbrush but little by little he became cooperative. Of course, his tongue gets in the way but I find it’s easier if he lays on his side. I use Arm & Hammer Advanced Care, enzymatic toothpaste for dogs and a small toothbrush. I would love to use our electric toothbrush but he doesn’t like the vibration. Maybe I can get him used to that. Oh, and of course, he gets a treat when done.


----------

